
Why do tourists love to rub the balls of Wall Street's charging bull statue? - Facemelters
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/tourists-love-to-rub-the-bronze-balls-of-wall-streets-charging-bull-statue-why
======
mhuffman
Also see the Adam and Eve statues at the shops at Columbus Circle[1]

[1] [http://nypost.com/2010/10/22/time-warner-center-statue-
attra...](http://nypost.com/2010/10/22/time-warner-center-statue-attracts-
gropers/)

